# Thoughts on Mmats HiFi-6150D? Or something similar?



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Please please please dont turn this into an all amps sound the same argument.

I am really missing the pureness and superior quality of sound that my Macs, Mosconis, Sinfonis and V1 JL Slash amps had over the ARC XDi amps I have now. I got the amps because they were small and powerful and very efficient. I did notice right away that I lost a lot of my deep deep bass and that mids and highs sounded more like a Xerox of the music. I have confirmed this by not changing anything other than the amps and slapped my JL 1000/1 in for the Arc 1100.1 and the JL 450/4 for the Arc 600.4 and really all I did was adjust gains to match the deck. The bass became WAY deeper and a tad more defined but the mids seemed more accurate and the highs regained the sizzle without being harsh. Alas I can not fit those amps in my truck. I also tried my hidden Prestigio on the highs and it to surpassed the sound of the Arc amp as well.

My problem is I have a max space of 14.25x14x2" to work with and I desire lots of power as I am running Stereo Integrity components and subs.

The HiFi-6150D was suggested to me and even though its a class D I really like its specs. Its the perfect size and has just as much power as I have now.

I am not in a big hurry but would like any opinions on those that have heard them or have a different suggestion. Also trying to find the best deal on one. While I am willing to spend up to $2000 on an amp I see the Mmats is MSRP of $1200 and I have seen a pre owned one for $800.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

99 views but a response aint one.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Laser a forum user named Jimmydee has recently upgraded his system with MMATS 6150s and he raves about the quality of the amps. Maybe you could speak to him about it in more detail as I know he at one time was running class a/b amps as you were and then made the switch just recently. I myself have no experience with the amp although it does intrigue me a great deal.


----------



## Romey (Jul 4, 2014)

I went from Arc XDi 4.150 to the Hi-fi 6150. I noticed a lot less noise “hiss” with the Mmats. I could have the gains higher on the Mmats with no noise.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks, that pretty much cinched it for me.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I went from Zapco Z-LX amplifiers to MMATS HiFi6150.
In terms of power output and sound quality; I would say the MMATS is comparable to the Zapco Z-LX. 
Not better, definitely not worse.

The advatage to the MMATS, is its compact size, and the fact that it barely gets warm under full load.
I can fit two MMATS amps (12 channels in total) in the same space as one Zapco amp.

I was a Class A/B purist, through and through... but since switching to MMATS, I won't go back.


----------



## Romey (Jul 4, 2014)

When I had mine repaired, I talked to the owner of the company. He asked where I bought my amp. He said if I would have called and ordered from him he would have taken 20% off retail which puts it under $1000.


----------



## theobjectivist (Sep 29, 2016)

Doesnt it bug anyone else that these dont come with tiffany style connectors? Standard plugs seem so cheap on an amp that retails for so much

Last amp removal was an old school trutech amp and the rca ripped the plug clean out. Ive never felt right about standard rcas since then


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Don’t discount its brother the HiFi-4250D. Still deciding if I want to ultimately use mine to power 4 tm65 mkii’s (@ 4x250) or 2 BM MkV’s (@ 2x800). Bench tested it so far and like jimmydee mentioned, the amp barely breaks a sweat.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

theobjectivist said:


> Doesnt it bug anyone else that these dont come with tiffany style connectors?


It doesn't keep me awake at night... but yeah. Every car audio amp should come standard with tiffany RCAs.
The vibration in an automotive environment alone would justify this. Plus... they look cool.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Don’t discount its brother the HiFi-4250D. Still deciding if I want to ultimately use mine to power 4 tm65 mkii’s (@ 4x250) or 2 BM MkV’s (@ 2x800). Bench tested it so far and like jimmydee mentioned, the amp barely breaks a sweat.


The 4250D is a friggen beast... huge power from a small package.


----------



## shag55 (Jul 22, 2019)

Any updates on these amps? I was thinking of upgrading my 4 MTX amps to a pair of 4250s
I was looking at the Zapco 4150s or Helix C4 but they are huge.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I ended up going with Helix G series amps. G One and G Four


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Even if the topic is an old one and the OP went another route, I still recommend the Mmats 6150 whenever I can. Fantastic piece of kit. I know two other installers who bought them at the same time I did when they first came out, and they still refuse to part with them. Great value for the performance they offer, IMHO, even at full retail price.


----------



## senile32nd (Aug 18, 2009)

they are on sale, and i have the 6150d on SI 3 way and it sounds great. i wondered if the manufacturer has them on sale because he is updating them? not sure but there is a few janky things about them i dont like. RCA connectors are cheap, power connectors are not that great and speaker connectors are not that great either. other than that good power, vs size and sounds great... oh and the fan is loud


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

They are good sounding amps. I don’t know of anyone disappointed with their sonic performance. Chime in if your one of the peeps who is (kinda the point of the forum and thread).

Quality parts for quality sound. 

(Attached some pics of my HiFi-4250D)


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought the 6150D was a clean, powerful amp... but that goddamn fan ruined it for me.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Yea the lil fan is definitely “present”.

Luckily mine is tucked away in a sedan trunk so no fan noise is audible.

But if your mounting it in the cabin with you... from what I see the fan uses standard fan power connector. Could always be swapped out for a more silent fan from a reputable company like Noctua.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

How would this amp stack up to a Zapco ST6X? Anybody?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

fish said:


> I thought the 6150D was a clean, powerful amp... but that goddamn fan ruined it for me.


Yeah, driving a single cab truck makes a fan an instant deal breaker for me too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

JH1973 said:


> How would this amp stack up to a Zapco ST6X? Anybody?


From what I've read about it they're not even in the same ballpark. HOWEVER, I'd choose the Zapco simply because there's no fan even if both amps retailed new at exactly the same price.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> JH1973 said:
> 
> 
> > How would this amp stack up to a Zapco ST6X? Anybody?
> ...


 Ironically the ST6X runs super hot bridged and was going into protect after driving it hard for an hour or so.So I ended up installing 2 fans in the rack and that solved the problem.......so the fan in the Mmats wouldn't bother me MTL.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

JH1973 said:


> How would this amp stack up to a Zapco ST6X? Anybody?


The MMATS will kick the ass off the ST6X...

As mentioned in a previous post; I went from a Zapco Z150.6-LX to a MMATS HiFi 6150, and I would rate them as comparable.
Neither one sounded better (or worse) than the other.

The advantage to the MMATS is its compact size, and it runs cool (barely gets warm).
Plus, you can bridge the MMATS down to 1 ohm. I couldn't bridge my Zapco to run a 2 ohm sub, without it turning into a pizza oven!

Yes, the fan is audible... probably more so if you have it mounted in the cab of a pickup truck.
My amps are in my trunk, and I don't hear the fans at all.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

My 6150HD was in the trunk mounted on a rack directly behind the backseat. The only time i couldn't hear the fan was when I drove over 30mph or with the volume turned up around 3/4. It's too bad, because I really wanted that to be the last amp I bought for a long time.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I know we shouldn’t have to for the price tag of the amp. But the fan is swappable guys. 

That shouldn’t be an absolute determining factor.

The fan in the amp is this:

https://www.ebay.com/p/GDT-Mini-40m...J1PbhdqqeZfk6lSeFWpB7BXpZF-rt2_oaApPHEALw_wcB

It could easily be swapped with Noctua fan:

https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-Cooling-Blades-Bearing-NF-A4x10/dp/B009NQLT0M

Or even this slightly thicker Noctua fan (May have to mount extrrnally blowing air in vs internally sucking air in):

https://www.amazon.com/Noctua-NF-A4x20-FLX-Premium-40x20mm/dp/B072JK9GX6

Both Noctua fans a nearly inaudible, use less power, and still move more air than the default fan in the amp. I attached a pic of the MMATS fan. It’s standard 12v power. You could connect the noctua fan right into the connector of the MMATS board or supply your own external 12 power.


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Now I'm thinking of buying one for my Sentra,replacing the 2 amps in it now(JL XD500 and RF Punch 400x4).It might be a bit too powerful for my sub(Kicker CompC) which is rated for 300rms........but oh wait,that would mean I'd have to upgrade my substage.A perfect excuse to throw in three 10's wired down to 1ohm.........and then suddenly comes out of caraudio dreamstage(one of the ritual stages for car audio addicts)


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Relatively easily 

It's glued to the panel.


FWIW


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> I know we shouldn’t have to for the price tag of the amp. But the fan is swappable guys.
> 
> That shouldn’t be an absolute determining factor.
> 
> ...


Do the noctua fans work on 2 pin? Or are those adapters included with the fans? I opened up my hifi6150 before i sent it in for repair and observed the fan was sort of epoxied to the side panel, and it had a 2 pin like your first link. Just curious, i might do that to mine if its like 15 bucks


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

The Noctua fans come with several power accessories. I believe it come with a 3pin to 2pin adapter.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Got a couple PM’s about the Noctua fan mod. Thought I might as well share the info here. Noctua fans are renowned for their silence. They use less power, move more air, and are much quieter than the stock fan.

Use a blade to SLOWLY separating fan from case adhered with glue. (There is a component that is very close so be cautious)










The fan connected by a 2pin wire connector. Simply pull slowly to remove.









You can mount the slimmer profile noctua fan inside the case and plug into amp 2pin connector. There is a component on the amp board that prevents the thicker profile noctua fan to not fit. The fans are directed so that air is sucked into the case.









I adhered mine with super glue on each top corner.
 

The thicker profile noctua fan can be placed on the outside of the case fan opening directed so that air is blown into the case.
  

I chose to mount the slimmer profile inside the case sucking air in. Then mount the thicker profile noctua fan outside of the case at the exit air vents sucking air from inside the case.
  
You’ll notice my fan power wires are running outside of the case. I am specifically using the 5v version of their fans to keep it separate from my 14v. power.​


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

*if using the 12 volt version you can plug directly into the amp board.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thos thing looks NICE. Can it be bridged. 2 channels unbridged for the tweets, 4 channels bridged for the mids?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I believe on the 6150 only channels 5 and 6 can be bridged for mono operation.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> I believe on the 6150 only channels 5 and 6 can be bridged for mono operation.


It is. The other in that line does something like 250x4 at 4ohm and bridges to 2 x800. I want to get 2 and put 800w on each gb60 and use the second for tweeters and rear fill then later add mids ?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

drop1 said:


> I want to get 2 and put 800w on each gb60


Good Lord


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

bnae38 said:


> drop1 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to get 2 and put 800w on each gb60
> ...


Its over 9000!


----------



## firey_kimchi (Feb 5, 2011)

I read on their site they're now making the HiFi 6150 customized where you can have ch 1+2 and/or 3+4 bridged, too.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

firey_kimchi said:


> I read on their site they're now making the HiFi 6150 customized where you can have ch 1+2 and/or 3+4 bridged, too.


Dont get my hopes up. My real question is can these little class d's really sound as good as mosconi zeros . I NEED to know.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Apr 10, 2017)

Yea the fan is a little loud. Luckily, my amp is in the trunk so I can't hear it unless my seat is down. And even then, I won't hear it over music.


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

firey_kimchi said:


> I read on their site they're now making the HiFi 6150 customized where you can have ch 1+2 and/or 3+4 bridged, too.


Where on the website? I couldn't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Junior 123 (Jul 20, 2020)

jimmydee said:


> I went from Zapco Z-LX amplifiers to MMATS HiFi6150.
> In terms of power output and sound quality; I would say the MMATS is comparable to the Zapco Z-LX.
> Not better, definitely not worse.
> 
> ...


Just ordered two mmatts6150 and an md4100 for bass shakers I'll be using up front, now I'm considering the mini dsp 8x12 since it's cheaper, do I really need the dirac. Live


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Junior 123 said:


> Just ordered two mmatts6150 and an md4100 for bass shakers I'll be using up front, now I'm considering the mini dsp 8x12 since it's cheaper, do I really need the dirac. Live


If you are an expert tuner then you might not, otherwise you definitely do.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree. Good luck getting close to the tune a Dirac Live 3.0 tune can give you. Very few Expert tuners can match and realize there are very few expert tuners out there.


----------



## Chris12 (Sep 20, 2018)

dgage said:


> I agree. Good luck getting close to the tune a Dirac Live 3.0 tune can give you. Very few Expert tuners can match and realize there are very few expert tuners out there.


Sorry to butt in this conversation but I’m wondering how the Helix auto tune software compares with DIRAC. Has anyone used both?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I answered in another post (#32) and then check post 37 as he mentions the IIR and FIR filters but those are just types of filters with FIR being more powerful and IIR being what most DSPs use.









New Minidsp Car Amp - Harmony 8x12


Cool stuff coming out of MiniDSP Agreed, there's also a new remote coming out for the 8x12 and 8x12DL with an OLED panel. @Truthunter discovered it in some firmware update files and MiniDSP confirmed the existence of the device.




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## JoshM (Dec 20, 2020)

drop1 said:


> Dont get my hopes up. My real question is can these little class d's really sound as good as mosconi zeros . I NEED to know.


How do these amps compare to say Steg K series or Mosconi Pro? I need amps to get my new system going and dont have that much room = a new Tacoma double cab... I must say they aren't the best looking out there but they will be hid away anyway. I'm most concerned with Sq but couldn't find Snr on their site... 

Any info would be greatly appreciated! 
-Josh


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

JoshM said:


> How do these amps compare to say Steg K series or Mosconi Pro? I need amps to get my new system going and dont have that much room = a new Tacoma double cab... I must say they aren't the best looking out there but they will be hid away anyway. I'm most concerned with Sq but couldn't find Snr on their site...
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> -Josh


Mosconi Pro


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Chris12 said:


> Sorry to butt in this conversation but I’m wondering how the Helix auto tune software compares with DIRAC. Has anyone used both?


Helix auto tune is trash.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

JoshM said:


> How do these amps compare to say Steg K series or Mosconi Pro? I need amps to get my new system going and dont have that much room = a new Tacoma double cab... I must say they aren't the best looking out there but they will be hid away anyway. I'm most concerned with Sq but couldn't find Snr on their site...
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> -Josh


Well. I ordered the amps. Had them for over a year


JoshM said:


> How do these amps compare to say Steg K series or Mosconi Pro? I need amps to get my new system going and dont have that much room = a new Tacoma double cab... I must say they aren't the best looking out there but they will be hid away anyway. I'm most concerned with Sq but couldn't find Snr on their site...
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!
> -Josh


I ordered the hifi's. 2 of them. And I adore them, but there is a catch. I run the 250x4 on a a pair of audiofrog gb60 mids and gb10 tweeters and its sounds really really good. But im no where near using 250w. I am one to belive that amps sound different but I also believe that they sound "most" different when they start to get close to reaching thier limits. When you have a pair of 250w amps and you only use 100 w from each, hearing a difference becomes really challenging.


----------



## JoshM (Dec 20, 2020)

drop1 said:


> Well. I ordered the amps. Had them for over a year
> 
> I ordered the hifi's. 2 of them. And I adore them, but there is a catch. I run the 250x4 on a a pair of audiofrog gb60 mids and gb10 tweeters and its sounds really really good. But im no where near using 250w. I am one to belive that amps sound different but I also believe that they sound "most" different when they start to get close to reaching thier limits. When you have a pair of 250w amps and you only use 100 w from each, hearing a difference becomes really challenging.


If you don't mind me asking, what other amps do you have experience with? That's basically how I would be using it, to power a Steg Ml653c 3 way set.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Too many to count. I really liked the jl slash series but my favorites so far were the HUGE focal class a/b amps I had on my utopias . The mmats are a close second then slash.


JoshM said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what other amps do you have experience with? That's basically how I would be using it, to power a Steg Ml653c 3 way set.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

drop1 said:


> Too many to count. I really liked the jl slash series but my favorites so far were the HUGE focal class a/b amps I had on my utopias . The mmats are a close second then slash.


I want to add something. When I had the focal amos I had an aftermarket head unit. Right now I have a stock. Im getting a pioneer nex 7600 installed today. Once that's installed I'll update my amp thoughts...


----------



## JoshM (Dec 20, 2020)

drop1 said:


> I want to add something. When I had the focal amos I had an aftermarket head unit. Right now I have a stock. Im getting a pioneer nex 7600 installed today. Once that's installed I'll update my amp thoughts...


Yes please do! What are your thoughts on the SQ4160?

I was thinking either use that for mids and highs and hifi6150 for 6.5 and 8's with room for expansion or use the 6150 for mids, highs and 6.5 and use a hifi4250 for 8's with tons of room for expansion.

The other contender is Mosconi AS 100.4 on mids and highs and AS 200.4 on 6.5 and 8's or Mosconi Pro 4/10 on mids and highs and Pro 5/30 on 6.5 and 8's and use the 5th channel for a good 10" sub.

Ughh I just don't know which way to go... There's some great deals on used but bnib Mosconi right now especially the 2 AS models.

Any advice you have or especially any drawbacks you see with either route seriously woukd be greatly appreciated! I'm definitely going with a 10 as soon as possible so the 2 pros are looking hard to beat?

Thanks for all the info man, I can't remember having this much trouble making a decision about something in a really long time... A dilemma for real! 😂


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

The hifi's are great. I havent used their other highs amps but I adore the hifi even more now that I have an aftermarket radio


----------



## JoshM (Dec 20, 2020)

drop1 said:


> The hifi's are great. I havent used their other highs amps but I adore the hifi even more now that I have an aftermarket radio


If you don't mind me asking, what's the rest of your system?


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

JoshM said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what's the rest of your system?


Mmats hifis on frog gb 60's and gb 10 tweets in pods.
Radio is a pioneer nex 7600. I listen to master mixes on tidal or lossless if I can't get the master copy. I also have 500 gigs of flack files on USB stick.
Sub stage is a jlw7 13 on a mmats m3000.5.
Helix dsp pro 2. 

I have rhe gb 2.5" but haven't installed them yet.

My last system was focal utopias on focal class ab amps. The tweeters sounded better but they were $2000 tweeters...

Did I leave anything out?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

There are also other new and exciting amps o try. I will be doing a review on these next month. Still waiting on the 200.2 and the 1500D to arrive Saturday and then the Helix amps come out after we set the truck up to do a back to back comparison.


----------

